# is this config good ?



## raghu.nadi (Aug 26, 2008)

Requirements: occasional gaming, watching HD movies and development.
                       22" widescreen LCD
                       A good graphics card (in this budget)
                       Average Overclocking (around 60-80%)

Motherboard               ABIT IP35-e                                                            *5500/-*
Processor                   Intel Pentium E2160                                                *2700/-* (will run it at 3.0GHz)
RAM                          Transcend Value RAM 2GB *                                       1800/-*
Optical Drive              Samsung SH-S203F                                                 *1250/-*
Cabinet                     CoolerMaster Elite 330                                             *1700/-*
Keyboard+Mouse        Logitech or Microsoft                                               *1200/-*
PSU                          Coolermaster 600W *                                                 3100/-*
Graphics                   Palit Sonic nVidia GeForce 9600GSO 384MB GDDR3     *6300/-*
Monitor                    Samsung Syncmaster 22" *                                          13500/-*
Cooler                      Artic Freezer F7 *                                                       1700/-*
Speakers                  Creative 2.1 *                                                             1250/-*
                                                                                                     --------------------------------*40,000*​would seriously like to cut down some of the components and take *HD4850. *Could somebody suggest me an alternate configuration with HD4850 costing 40K ??? How far can i take the processor without the cooler ( I want it to run stable for at least an year) ???


----------



## desiibond (Aug 26, 2008)

You are paying 40k and getting Intel Dual Core low end processor???

how about this:

1) Intel Core2Duo E8400 : 8k
2) MSI P45 Neo : 6k
3) Kingston 2Gb RAM: 2k
4) Samsung/sony dvd writer: 1.1k
5) logitech k/b and mouse: 800 bucks
6) Kobian/Mercury 500W SMPS + cabinet :2k
7) HD4850 : 10k
8) Dell 198WFP: 9.5k
9) 2.1 speakers: 1.1k
10) APC UPS : 2.5k

PS: you don't need to waste on Arctic Freezer for the current config. It hardly heats up.


----------



## raghu.nadi (Aug 26, 2008)

desiibond said:


> You are paying 40k and getting Intel Dual Core low end processor???
> 
> how about this:
> 
> ...



Are you sure if the SMPS will be able to run HD4850 ?? Also I want to buy a 22" monitor instead of a 19" one. Could you please update this config with a 22" monitor and still keep it around 40K ????


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 26, 2008)

u need to get a better PSU ....or ur graphics card will give u problem ...mercury 500 smps can't handle HD4850 ....u need to get atleast CM 500W for 2k and better go for liteon/ASUS DVD writer than samsung or sony ...my personal experince they are not good ...never get any problem in liteon/ASUS and they cost almost the same...


----------



## desiibond (Aug 26, 2008)

raghu.nadi said:


> Are you sure if the SMPS will be able to run HD4850 ?? Also I want to buy a 22" monitor instead of a 19" one. Could you please update this config with a 22" monitor and still keep it around 40K ????



You can't get 22"+4850 config under 40k. You can buy a budget card like evga 8600GT For some 4k for now if you want to stick to 22" and then later when price of 4850 falls to some 8k or even less, go for it.

but, 4850 is more suited for AMD config. Try this:

1) Phenom X4 9550: 7.5k or Phenom X3 8450 : 5k
2) gigabyte 780G chipset mobo: 4.5k
3) Kingston 2Gb RAM: 2k
4) Samsung/sony dvd writer: 1.1k
5) logitech k/b and mouse: 800 bucks
6) Coolermaster 500W SMPS + cabinet :4k (600W SMPS costs 1k more than 500W)
7) HD4850 : 10k
8) Dell 228WFP: 12k-13k
9) 2.1 speakers: 1.1k
10) APC UPS : 2.5k

slightly crosses 40k


----------



## acewin (Aug 26, 2008)

+1 for samsung/sony/asus.
2.1 speakers instead of createive get Altec Lansing BX1121R in less than 1.1K
Instead of APC UPS get mercury, you will get better output UPS in same price from mercury
You really would not need extra cooling effort
CM600W Extreme Power in 3.1K anything less than 500W will be bad in handling HD4850, the power reqs for your config on high use would be 400-450W, so get 600W will have chances to add extra HDD n all afterwards. As CM lasts long.

and as desi said you would not need low end proccy when u can afford a better proccy in your budget.
in mobo you got alot many option in P35 and P45 chipset based mobo, though in P45 would recommend MSI P45 Neo-F
where as in P35 there are many mobo in 4.5-5K range which are alot much suitable. and will decrease your budget, forr better addons.

You have not included HDD, the best HDD on sale is WD 640GB in less than 3.6K

which samsung model r u getting in 13.2K be clear in model so that we can make any suggestions to you.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 26, 2008)

Mercury UPS?? **** that piece of crap. i bought the same and it never turns to battery mode and everytime there is a voltage drop or powercut, my PC turns off.

buggers, they don't even know how to design a UPS circuit.

Don't think about any UPS other than APC.


----------



## raghu.nadi (Aug 26, 2008)

I already have a hard disk. So I wont be needing a new one. And for the monitor, I am planning to buy a samsung syncmaster 2243nws. As I am a little bent on overclocking the processor (first time), I thought its better to get a cooler and lower end proc instead of a higher end one.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 26, 2008)

Damn. Totally forgot about HDD 

for intel config, you can go for Abit I-N73HD (nvidia 630i chipset) for 4k and core2duo E7200 for 5k (this one is slightly slower processor and also has a 1066MHz FSB). 

E8200 and E8400 have 1333MHz FSB and are very very fast.


----------



## raghu.nadi (Aug 26, 2008)

desiibond said:


> You can't get 22"+4850 config under 40k. You can buy a budget card like evga 8600GT For some 4k for now if you want to stick to 22" and then later when price of 4850 falls to some 8k or even less, go for it.
> 
> but, 4850 is more suited for AMD config. Try this:
> 
> ...



Where can i get Dell 228WFP for 12-13K ??? The dell india site says 14,478. Could you suggest me a dealer in hyderabad ???


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 26, 2008)

raghu.nadi said:


> Where can i get Dell 228WFP for 12-13K ??? The dell india site says 14,478. Could you suggest me a dealer in hyderabad ???



actually i will suggest...... first u check availabilty of stuff locally and then decide about the stuff .....HD4850 is not for 10 k for most of the places like in chennai its 12.2 + taxes ...or 11.8k ...so please look around and see whats available unless u want to buy things online ....


----------



## kallu_be (Aug 27, 2008)

raghu.nadi said:


> Requirements: occasional gaming, watching HD movies and development.
> 22" widescreen LCD
> A good graphics card (in this budget)
> Average Overclocking (around 60-80%)
> ...



Processor	Intel E7200		5450
Motherboard	Asus p5k-vm		5000 (all solid caps) else ABIT IP35-E
RAM		2GB DDR2 800		1800
Cabinet		Elite 330 Black		1700
SMPS		CoolerMaster Extreme Power 460W		2050
DVD Rom	Samsung 	             1125
Keyboard & Mouse	Microsoft Wireless		1500
Monitor		Samsung 19” 920 NW	9125
Speakers		Creative		             1100
GPU                    4850                                10150

Total - 39000 --- spend 1000 to get better monitor --- 460W smps is enough if you dont want SLI -- its efficiency is 75-78% so it can easily support up to 350w.

In all tests, the total system requirement for 4850 with max load didn't crossed 250W. So i think its enough for you.


----------



## icebags (Aug 28, 2008)

omg , that 22" will require atleast a HD4850 to handle those many pixels to play most latest game at moderate or moderately high settings (forget high settings - if u want crysis at highest, get a GF9800X2).

and to play a HD4850 without any trouble, 500W smps with strong amperes at its 12V rail is must (32+ amperes). go for cooler masta, tagan etc.



kallu_be said:


> In all tests, the total system requirement for 4850 with max load didn't crossed 250W. So i think its enough for you.


 
the thing to consider is its load capability in its +12v rail, caz both cpu and gfx card draw power from it.

_______________________________________________________________________



raghu.nadi said:


> I already have a hard disk. So I wont be needing a new one. And for the monitor, I am planning to buy a samsung syncmaster 2243nws. As I am a little bent on overclocking the processor (first time), I thought its better to get a cooler and lower end proc instead of a higher end one.


 
if u wanna practice OC for the first time , get a sempron at INR 1,200/-


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 28, 2008)

Get HD4850 as the Graphics Card


----------



## desiibond (Aug 28, 2008)

My config would be this:

1) Phenom X3 8450 : 5k
2) gigabyte 780G chipset mobo: 4.5k
3) Kingston 2Gb RAM: 2k
4) Samsung/sony dvd writer: 1.1k
5) logitech k/b and mouse: 800 bucks
6) Coolermaster 500W SMPS + cabinet :4k (600W SMPS costs 1k more than 500W)
7)Dell 228WFP: 12k-13k
8) 2.1 speakers: 1.1k
9) APC UPS : 2.5k
10) Western Digital 640Gb HDD: 3.5k-3.7k

costs around 35k without dedicated graphics card.
The 780G chipset will be able to play most of the current gen games at low settings with minimal effort.

Get the rig, wait for the prices on HD48xx series to come down and then get it.


----------



## raghu.nadi (Aug 28, 2008)

desiibond said:


> My config would be this:
> 
> 1) Phenom X3 8450 : 5k
> 2) gigabyte 780G chipset mobo: 4.5k
> ...





Itwares quotes the GA-MA78GM-S2H at 5450. Could you suggest me a GA 780G model that costs 4.5K .
Also is 780G capable of running HD4850 in hybrid graphics mode. If so, how good is the performance?
How about going for a Athlon 64x2 5000+ Black Edition  instead of the phenom.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 28, 2008)

itwares price is pretty high for that mobo. 

Right now hybridX works on 2xxx and 3xxx series cards. ATI have not yet added support for 4xxx series to work in hybridX mode.

note: hybridX works only in vista though I think there are cracks available to use it in XP.


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 28, 2008)

The changes to be made:

E7200 @ 5.5k
Get a better SMPS like the CM 590
2x9600GT Xpert Vision @ 11k(5.5k each)

This config will give you better performance than you'll imaging. And yeah for 1k more than 4850, the 9600GT Sli does a hell lotta justice.


----------



## raghu.nadi (Aug 28, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> The changes to be made:
> 
> E7200 @ 5.5k
> Get a better SMPS like the CM 590
> ...




But that means, 


More power consumption. ( I am not bothered much about the electricity bill though). This would limit the number of hard disks that i can use.
I cannot use Abit IP 35-E, as it's not an SLI motherboard ( it has only one PCIEx16 slot)
I need to buy a SLI complaint motherboard which would be costlier than the Abit one, which might make it out of my 40K budget.



comp@ddict said:


> The changes to be made:
> 
> E7200 @ 5.5k
> Get a better SMPS like the CM 590
> ...



And xpert vision cards are unbelievably low priced, I cant find another 9600 GT at a price lower than 7,200 And xpert vision card is for 5.5K. Also HD4850 is for 8.9K. Why are they so low priced ? Is it that they are defective ?? ( I understand that price is always not proportional to quality. but then they are priced too low from others.)


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 28, 2008)

raghu.nadi said:


> And xpert vision cards are unbelievably low priced, I cant find another 9600 GT at a price lower than 7,200 And xpert vision card is for 5.5K. Also HD4850 is for 8.9K. Why are they so low priced ? Is it that they are defective ?? ( I understand that price is always not proportional to quality. but then they are priced too low from others.)



as i have said this in graphics section Xpertvision(a hong kong based company)are a division of Palit for europe...and actually that should be the real price of a graphics card in india when u compare to US...when a HD4850 is available in US for $175 we are getting it here for $275 ...why $100 more for us ??

people were talking about HD4850 at 9.7k a month ago in india but vendors who have got the first batch ... which was expensive and vendor in india tend to sell gfx card at higher price...

all of the ATI and nVidia's chips are fabricated in Taiwan,hong kong being closer is the home of all such companies ,XFX,POV,zotac,palit,gecube,MSI .....they get the chip at very very low cost and assemple it to gfx card...depending upon the components used they keep the price.also brand value contribute to it.

moreover prices are falling like anything for GFX card now-a-days... yesterday palit/gecube/sapphire HD4850 were costing 10.5k ....since xpertvision is available for 9.25k expect price fall for other brands too they will all cost same in about 2 weeks just wait and watch...its just that Xpertvision is first to come up with price falls.

for short Xpertvision is Palit ....if palit is fine with u so should be Xpertvision.


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 29, 2008)

raghu.nadi said:


> But that means,
> 
> 
> More power consumption. ( I am not bothered much about the electricity bill though). This would limit the number of hard disks that i can use.
> ...



Dude the MSI 750i comes for 8k! Tha's the sweetest deal you can get!!!!


----------



## raghu.nadi (Sep 15, 2008)

finally I got my system. This is the configuration

Phenom x4 9550        7100/-
Gigabyte 780G          4750/-
2 x 1GB 800 MHz       2100/-
Cooler Master Elite 330 + CM Extreme Power 600W 5150/-
22" ViewSonic 2235wm 12000/-
Samsung DVD writer   1050/-
APC 500VA UPS          2150/-
Logitech combo         675/-
Plait HD 4850            9250/-

Thanks to all for the great help.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 15, 2008)

congrats on ur buy ! ....tell us more about the performance of the system how it fares in games !!


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 15, 2008)

raghu.nadi said:


> finally I got my system. This is the configuration
> 
> Phenom x4 9550        7100/-
> Gigabyte 780G          4750/-
> ...


Where u get that one from?
Anyway congrats for ur purchase and i wonder that u choose Phenom X4.... 
R u AMD fan....


----------



## raghu.nadi (Sep 15, 2008)

CTC Bhoomika Computers. The best thing about this guy is there is no need for bargaining (It doesn't help in his case anyways). I couldn't get a good motherboard for an intel config at this shop in the price range of 5K. And E8400 is costlier than this procy.


----------



## VarDOS (Sep 15, 2008)

Gaming Rig! Within 40 Thousand
Processor : Core 2 Duo E7200
MotherBoard : MSI P35 Neo-F
Graphics Card : ATi HD4850
HardDisk : WD Caviar 640GB
RAM : Transcend 2GB 800MHz
Cabinet : CM ElIte 330 
PSU : CoolerMaster 600W
Monitor : Dell 198WFP
KeyBoard & Mouse : Logitech G1 Gaming Desktop
Optical Drive : LiteOn LH20A1P 
Speakers : Altec Lansing BXR1121/Creative SBS 2.1 speakerrs.

Comes In 40 Thousand

Processor

Insted Of Going Costlier Processor For Best Speed, Going For A Processor Which Is Great For OverClocking Which Will Reduce The Price And Better Will The Performance Of The PC. For Example : Intel Core 2 Duo E6650 (2.33 GHz core, 1333 MHz FSB).Is A Best Processor For Overclocking. It Can Easily Reach The Speed Of An E6850 About 3.0 GHz.

Source : *askvarad.blogspot.com


----------



## arijit_2404 (Sep 15, 2008)

^^
He already bought his system, no need to advice new config now. Are you trying to advertise your blog?


----------



## raghu.nadi (Sep 21, 2008)

posted 3DMark 06 scores in the benchmark thread.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=946980#post946980


imgame2 said:


> congrats on ur buy ! ....tell us more about the performance of the system how it fares in games !!


----------



## demonkingfromhell (Oct 2, 2008)

raghu.nadi said:


> Requirements: occasional gaming, watching HD movies and development.
> 22" widescreen LCD
> A good graphics card (in this budget)
> Average Overclocking (around 60-80%)
> ...





HE MAN DID U GOT UR PC OR ELSE TAKE THIS 
AMD 6000+X2(3.2) OC 3.6)------- 5600
ASUS M3A78-EM-----------------4200
VIEWSONIC21------------------11580
PALITHD4850----------------9300+VAT
HDD 250 SEGATE---------2200
DVD RW(LG)-----------------1000
KEY BOARD LOGI-----------700
UPS NUMERIC------------------1700
COOLER MASTER EXTREME 500WATTS -------- 2750
ZEBRONICS /IBALL/MAERCURY-------------1000


TOTAL -----------35000 TO 40000

HAPPY THEN U R THE KING OF NEXT GEN PC........ U CAN RUN CRYSIS @ HIGH FOR 1280*1024 ......... ASURED


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 2, 2008)

COngos bro, HAPPY GAMING


----------



## acewin (Oct 4, 2008)

good choice on the config. Good going. Now I will say you got option of shutting odwn your HD4850 for non gamin purposes also. the HD3200 is good marker for running movies and all


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 4, 2008)

Yeah, and do get about with the HD 4850's fan fix for these purposes:
1. More efficient cooling(if fan set to 80%, u'll get 20C less temps)
2. Better life of ur GCard
3. More OC...


----------

